# adding depth and dimension to foam tombstones (easy)



## soldierwelsh

*helpful*

Very good information. Thanks.


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD

AWESOME Kevin! that at least gets me started in the right direction!! Although I'm not quite sure about the 2 1/2" screws and their fixation points? could you use some sort of adhesive?


----------



## kevin242

CrazyADD-DAD said:


> AWESOME Kevin! that at least gets me started in the right direction!! Although I'm not quite sure about the 2 1/2" screws and their fixation points? could you use some sort of adhesive?


I'm in the process of getting together the next stage of the technique, I hope to have it posted in a bit!


----------



## kevin242

6. After giving the foam a quick cleaning and breaking the edge with a drywall sanding block, I use 3" coarse thread screws to attach all of the pieces, note that they are countersunk about 1/4".










7. Caulk the front seams










8. Caulk the back seams and screw holes










more to come!


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD

Heading to the hardware store right now to get supplies


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Great idea! Thanks for the how-to.

Also, I love your Pink Panther tombstone! JK


----------



## Screaming Demons

Good idea! Beats routing or sanding messy foam. This could be used with a lot of props and accents on props.


----------



## kevin242

9. coat the face of the stone where the lettering will be done with latex paint, this will prevent the spray adhesive from eating into the foam.










10. print out your name and epitaph. Use repositionable adhesive to affix it to the stone.










11. using a Dremel with an engraving bit and router attachment, carve the letters in a clockwise pattern to prevent burring.










12. paint the insides of the letters with more latex paint to get it ready for step 13 (which is coming soon!)


----------



## kevin242

13. I cut cracks with a sharp xacto #11 blade and distress the edges with a drywall sanding block. Then give the entire thing an even coat of latex paint.










more to come...


----------



## Terra

Oh, I didn't know if you Dremel clockwise that you prevent the burring. Loving this tutorial.


----------



## kevin242

Terra said:


> Oh, I didn't know if you Dremel clockwise that you prevent the burring. Loving this tutorial.


Yes, Terra, the opposite is true for the insides of closed letters such as "O" and "A", you'll want to go in a counter-clockwise motion to do them.


----------



## boneyard girl

The added dimension really does add to the realism and aesthetic, fabulous job! I'm planning on trying my hand at a couple of tombstone projects this year, so this will be really helpful. Keep them coming!


----------



## kevin242

*OK, here is the rest:*

14: mist recesses with black spray paint










15. roll a light coat of white or grey flat latex










16. before the white paint dries, wet all surfaces with a spray bottle.










17. weather with spray paint (browns and blacks)and a spray bottle with water for texture and streaking.









*The finished work!*










This was a fun build, I'm pretty happy with the end result. I hope this tutorial helps someone else. Thanks for all the great comments!


----------



## frogkid11

I have enjoyed all of your homemade stones and really appreciate you taking time to document your process. I am hoping to try my hand at my first stone soon and this will be an invaluable source. Thanks again and great work.


----------



## kevin242

frogkid11 said:


> I have enjoyed all of your homemade stones and really appreciate you taking time to document your process. I am hoping to try my hand at my first stone soon and this will be an invaluable source. Thanks again and great work.


Thanks, Frog, looking forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## SavageEye

Kevin, Love the technique! Thanks for putting together this thread!


----------



## zombies_everywhere!

love it! will definitely have to try some of your techniques for my stones. thanks for sharing!


----------



## DawnDead

A very efficient and unique way of creating tombstones. Excellent!


----------



## Miss Phantom

Thank you so much for posting this tutorial! Very handy indeed and will absolutely try this out this year!


----------



## Phantom Blue

Awesome Tut! Thanks for sharing this. They look Stone Cold COOL!

PB


----------



## Birk

Wow those look amazing, how are you keeping them in the ground?


----------



## kevin242

Birk said:


> Wow those look amazing, how are you keeping them in the ground?


I drill 2 1/2" holes into the base about 8" deep with a long bit and then anchor them to the ground with 12" steel or aluminum rods. This technique has served me well for 10 seasons. Thanks, Birk!


----------



## Birk

kevin242 said:


> I drill 2 1/2" holes into the base about 8" deep with a long bit and then anchor them to the ground with 12" steel or aluminum rods. This technique has served me well for 10 seasons. Thanks, Birk!



awesome, should of figured that...hopefully i can get some cool things up, i just dont want to scare the neighbors "yet" ive only lived here 2 months,


----------



## Lazy D

Really nice work, great tutorial. And where did u get that font, u love it


----------



## tamster

what a great idea, thankyou for posting this


----------



## chaney

For the pink foam board what thickness did you use?


----------



## kevin242

chaney said:


> For the pink foam board what thickness did you use?


I used 2" foam and the font is called "Demon", I used MS Word's Word Art feature to curve the text. Thanks for all the great replies!


----------



## Vandalay Industries

This is fantastic, I have two cheap tombstones I picked up at value village and I am now going to try some lettering with the Dremel. Thanks a bunch for the tutorial.


----------



## kevin242

FIXED the missing photos (stupid facebook)


----------



## Sage

It looks like the photo links are broken again--would you be able to relink them (or post where else they may be found)? I'd love to see the whole tutorial so that I can put it to good use on my stones this year! Thanks!


----------



## Madsky

What is the pink foam board called?


----------



## Nerissa Balzary

Hello
I am super new to the forum. It seems the photo links are not working. I would love to be able to see what you have done as I am about to do dome tombstones. It looks like a fantastic tutorial reading it.
Cheers


----------

